# Algen im Mini(hoch)teich



## dogfischhund (22. Apr. 2008)

Hi!
Ich hab hier einen Mini(hoch)teich der so etwa 1,6m lang, etwa 1m breit und so etwa 40 tief/hoch ist. Ist in Form einer acht. Der steht nun schon 3 Jahre. Fische waren auch mal drin, die sind aber mitlerweile in einen größeren umgezogen. Nun hab ich das Problem das er oder ich dort ganz schön mit Algen (grüne Fadenalgen) zu kämpfen habe. Bis voriges Jahr hab ich es immer auf die Fische geschoben, aber jetzt? Als Beflanzung ist hauptsächlich __ Schilf drin, auch eine Seerose die aber nie so richtig gewachsen ist. Leider steht der Teich auch noch so das er eigentlich den ganzen Tag volle Sonne hat. Beschattung leider schlecht möglich. Kann mir da jemand tips geben welche Pflanzen da besten wären und man die sch... Algen loswird? (Außer rausfischen)


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000UPD2W8/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
Hier noch ein Bild von so einem Teich, ist nicht meiner, aber das Ihr mal wisst um was geht.

Howard

_EDIT by Annett: "geklautes Bild" durch Link ersetzt - bitte denkt an das Copyright. Auch und gerade in solch einem Falle! Beste Grüße Annett_


----------



## niri (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen im Mini(hoch)teich*

Hallo Howard,

wenn Dein Miniteich den ganzen Tag die Sonne hat, ist er ideal für Seerosen geeignet. Du könntest sogar zwei verschiedene Seerosen einsetzen, am besten Halbzwerge. Ihre Blätter werden den Teich beschatten und Dank Sonne werden sie Dich mit vielen Blüten erfreuen. Die Beschttung durch die Blätter wird auch den Algen etwas entgegenwirken.

Wenn Deine jetzige Seerose nicht gewachsen ist, dann ist irgendetwas mit ihr nicht in Ordnung, vermutlich ihr Pflanzsubstrat oder die Pflanztiefe. In was für Erde/Substrat hast Du sie gepflanzt? 

Ansonsten würde ich Dir noch zu Unterwasserpflanzen z.B. __ Hornkraut raten und wenn es etwas wärmer geworden ist, sind Schwimmpflanzen eine gute Hilfe im Kampf gegen die Algen. 

Sollte das alles nicht helfen, kannst Du es noch mit Gerstenstroh versuchen, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe übrigens das selbe Teichmodel wie Du nur kleiner, rund mit 100 cm Durchmesser.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## dogfischhund (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen im Mini(hoch)teich*

Hi!
Also Erde/ Substrat ist an der Seerose so gut wie keins.
Wo bekommt man das den her, gibt es das auf dem Baumarkt?
Hab schon was gelesen von Lehm/ Sand gemisch. Sand hätte ich ja da, aber Lehm nicht. 
Werd mir dann wohl erst mal damit behelfen die Algen per Hand zu entfernen. 
__ Hornkraut hab ich im Aquarium, wenn es wieder zuviel wird kommt es dann in den Teich.
Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich noch von einem Regenfallrohr am Haus Wasser in den Teich leiten, um ihn immer mal wieder natürlich aufzufüllen. was haltet Ihr davon?


Howard


----------



## Eugen (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen im Mini(hoch)teich*

Hallo Howard,

die Seerose braucht schon Substrat und Dünger,damit sie "was wird"  

Am besten du setzt sie in einen Topf mit einem Gemisch aus Sand und etwas (ungedüngten ! ) Mutterboden (1:1).
Düngekegel ( 1-2 Stück jährlich) rein, und du wirst sehen,dass sie sich viel besser fühlt.  

Mit Regenwasser auffüllen kann, muß aber nicht.
Leitungswasser geht auch.

Fadenalgen werden in Miniteichen immer ein Thema sein.
Immer wieder abfischen !

Und Pflanzen rein, möglichst viele, wobei die Auswahl Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## dogfischhund (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen im Mini(hoch)teich*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten du setzt sie in einen Topf mit einem Gemisch aus Sand und etwas (ungedüngten ! ) Mutterboden (1:1).
> Düngekegel ( 1-2 Stück jährlich) rein, und du wirst sehen,dass sie sich viel besser fühlt.


 Hallo Eugen!

Das Gemisch hab ich gemacht, aber leider spült es da die Blumenerde (ungedüngt) sehr leicht raus. 
Und woher bekomme ich Düngekegel? Gehen da auch Düngestäbchen für normale Blumen?

Howard


----------



## Eugen (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algen im Mini(hoch)teich*

Hola Howard,

dann lege oben drauf noch eine Schicht Sand oder feinen Kies.

Ob Düngestäbchen gehen  
Aber wahrscheinlich schon, große Unterschiede wird es nicht geben.
Die Kegel geben den Dünger halt langsam ab.

Wenn dann die Stäbchen direkt in den Wurzelbereich geben.


----------

